# Bodytalk - free taster sessions



## Sparkleheart (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello ladies!

Basically as the subject says I am offering some free sessions of a holistic therapy called Bodytalk. It's a relatively new therapy which many people may not have heard about. It's completely safe and non-invasive and ultimately is about helping your body to heal itself. I tried many holistic therapies over the years while we were trying for a baby and going through IVF and Bodytalk is one which really resonated with me and I feel actually helped us get pregnant. I believe in it so much I am now training in it! As such I would love to offer some free sessions to anyone on here who feels like they would like to try it. 
I feel it really helped me when I was going through treatment so if I could help someone in the same way I would love to. Of course you don't have to be going through tx to have it as it can help with all sorts of things! So even if you're just feeling stressed or your sleep is poor or anything really, I would also love to help. Of course I'm only learning so I'm not promising the earth but you don't have anything to lose either! All I need is a sofa really so I can come to you or people are also welcome to come to me. I'm in the Lisburn area so I could go to probably 20 miles or so either side of that. Anyway if anyone is interested please do get in touch. I've put a wee link at the bottom so you can read more about it plus you can do more googling on it if u want more info. Anyone who's interested or who has any questions please PM me and we can take it from there!
Thanks for reading x

You can have a wee look at what Bodytalk is all about at the following link
http://www.bodytalksystem.com/learn/bodytalk/


----------

